# 98 Altima Gauges.



## AltiJonezy (Oct 11, 2009)

gots a 98 altima gxe trying to replace the gauge backgrounds. do the needles come out? i can't figure it out i dont wanna break em.:wtf:


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

If you're using the whites gauges, those just slip in. Do Not REmove the Needle, cause you will mess it up. All the gauges should slip in front of the old ones. you dont have to remove the old gauges. On the speedometer you have to remove the little 2 phillips srews , then you slide the new gauge in.


----------

